# Should You Start Stockpiling Food?



## ColdDayInHell (May 2, 2008)

Between last week and today there's been plenty of media chatter about food hoarding and evidence that some consumers are stockpiling non-perishables, particularly bags of rice. If your local Costco is taking measures against this type of behavior and preventing you from clearing their rice stock, it's just one tiny piece of a more serious food crisis that many parts of the world are facing. The threats to this country's food supply and shortages that could be in the future have caused opinions surrounding the issue to surface left and right.

Economics Professor Bill Knudson suggests that stockpiling hurts everyone and commented, "The thing about stockpiling is that it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. The easiest way to raise food prices is if everybody went out and stockpiled food." On the other hand, Wall Street Journal columnist Brett Arends figures that because food prices are rising faster than your savings account is growing due to low interest rates, you're better off buying "non-perishable foods like pasta and canned foods ahead of time and in bulk."

While socking away multiple 20-pound bags of rice isn't necessarily productive, there are certain items the Department of Homeland Security says you should have on hand in case of an emergency like a natural disaster. The government suggest selecting foods that require no refrigeration, preparation or cooking and little or no water. Also, remember to pack a manual can opener and eating utensils.

Their recommended three day supply of food includes the following items:


Ready-to-eat canned meats, fruits and vegetables
Protein or fruit bars
Dry cereal or granola
Peanut butter
Dried fruit
Nuts
Crackers
Canned juices
Non-perishable pasteurized milk
High energy foods
Vitamins
Food for infants
Comfort/stress foods

Source


----------



## magosienne (May 4, 2008)

i agree, stockpilling is completely unecessary and the surest way of rising the prices.

i also agree there are certain foods you need to have when facing a natural disaster.


----------



## Karren (May 5, 2008)

WOW!! I'd rather stockpile gasoline!!


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (May 5, 2008)

I'd rather stockpile mu! Are we headed for disaster economically?


----------



## Adrienne (May 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *shyiskrazy2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd rather stockpile mu! Are we headed for disaster economically? It really seems like it.


----------



## SybilAri (May 13, 2008)

I think stockpiling food, water and necessities is a good idea, actually--applying common sense, though. I keep portable single-meal packages for grab 'n' go as well as potable water, matches, candles, etc. I live in Texas and Katrina taught me a lesson about preparedness even though I was not personally affected by the storm. I worked a 17-hour volunteer shift at a local center for processing, providing medical attention, comforting and finding shelter for evacuees from the Super Dome. Their physical condition and stories were horrific and heartbreaking, to say the very least. Some of the images their stories conjured will be with me from now on.

So, yeah, I do think having 3 days to 2 weeks worth of food and water organized and packaged in such a way that you can quickly grab it and go is a good idea. I also think "gettin' the heck outta Dodge" when the authorities tell you to go is a _very_ good idea, too.

jmho

Syb


----------



## Tyari (Jun 22, 2008)

scary but true.


----------

